# Surgery Over!



## BlueButterfly (Feb 16, 2010)

Surgery yesterday morning took right at two hours. He did a tt so I am done with that. Goiters were wrapped around and in between vocals and pushed trachea way to the side. I have had minimal pain and my voice is about 90%. I am feeling VERY bruised. The very worst part was the nausea and dizziness yesterday afternoon and evening. I told everyone beforehand that I needed something for that, but they didn't understand that I needed extra. They finally gave me phenegren in the i.v. and once it kicked in, I was much better. I 
have been home now since around 11 a.m. I am planning to be very lazy for the next week. So relieved this is over!

Pathology report will be in Monday or Tuesday but he thinks cancer risks are very low.

I have an appointment in a week to get the staples out. He gave me 100mcg Synthroid to start. And told me two Tums a day for a week due to calcium being a little low and more than two if I get weird cramps in my cheek or tingling.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Glad you are home, and that it went well. I agree, rest and relax!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Glad to hear from you! Rest up.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Woo-hoo! Good for you!!!!

Time to pamper yourself and get your hard-earned rest.


----------



## SweetMelissa (May 20, 2013)

Here's to a speedy recovery! Sorry to hear about the nausea. I kept my patch on for three whole days. Be careful of the meds with codeine or any opiodes as they can cause nausea in some people. I had my husband break up the oxycodone in two, crush it and I took it in applesauce every 4 hours, instead of a whole one. These meds can also be constipating. It took my intestines 4 days to get back to normal after surgery.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for the advice! So far, only Tylenol since I have been home. Planning to do a whole bunch of nothing for a few days. Well, reading and movies and such!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BlueButterfly said:


> Surgery yesterday morning took right at two hours. He did a tt so I am done with that. Goiters were wrapped around and in between vocals and pushed trachea way to the side. I have had minimal pain and my voice is about 90%. I am feeling VERY bruised. The very worst part was the nausea and dizziness yesterday afternoon and evening. I told everyone beforehand that I needed something for that, but they didn't understand that I needed extra. They finally gave me phenegren in the i.v. and once it kicked in, I was much better. I
> have been home now since around 11 a.m. I am planning to be very lazy for the next week. So relieved this is over!
> 
> Pathology report will be in Monday or Tuesday but he thinks cancer risks are very low.
> ...


Yay, yay and triple yay! You are a trooper!! Glad you are home!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Glad you got that nasty thing out of you! I'll bet your neck will feel so much better once everything heals.


----------

